# Die Kleinen hängt man, die Großen...



## Captain Picard (20 September 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mw-20.09.03-004/


> Gericht bestätigt Mannesmann-Verfahren
> 
> Bei dem spektakulären Wirtschafts-Strafverfahren vor dem Landgericht Düsseldorf im Zusammenhang mit dem Verkauf des Mannesmann-Konzerns an Vodafone werden insgesamt sechs frühere Manager auf der Anklagebank sitzen. Neben Deutsche-Bank-Chef Josef Ackermann, dem früheren IG-Metall-Chef Klaus Zwickel und dem früheren Mannesmann-Vorstand Klaus Esser müssen sich auch Essers Vorgänger Joachim Alexander Funk, der frühere Mannesmann-Personalchef Dietmar Droste und der ehemalige Betriebsratsvorsitzende Jürgen Ladberg vor Gericht verantworten, sagte ein Sprecher des Landgerichts Düsseldorf am Samstag. Den sechs Angeklagten werde schwere Untreue vorgeworfen.



dazu paßt dann das hier wie die Faust aufs Auge:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mw-20.09.03-001


> Warnung vor Vorverurteilung der Ex-Mannesmann-Manager
> 
> Nach der Zulassung der Klagen gegen frühere Mannesmann-Manager hat Bundeswirtschaftsminister Wolfgang Clement (SPD) vor einer Vorverurteilung der Betroffenen gewarnt. Natürlich werde dieses Verfahren "nicht nur von Deutschland aus mit größter Aufmerksamkeit beobachtet", sagte Clement dem Tagesspiegel. Umso wichtiger sei es, dass auch in diesem Fall die Unschuldsvermutung gelte. CDU-Chefin Angela Merkel sprach von einem "Schlag gegen den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland".



Es ist geradezu grotesk, paßt aber in das Bild unserer Politiker, daß sie sich immer dann
 an den Rechtsstaat erinneren, wenn es um viel Geld geht. Schamgefühl ist mittlerweile allen Politikern 
von rechts über rot bis grün und braun völlig abhanden gekommen. 
Anstatt der dritten Gewalt im Staat (der Rechtsprechung, die ihr zukommende 
Aufgabe ausführen zu lassen, wird ungeniert Polemik betrieben, koste es was es wolle, 
und wenn dabei der Rechtsstaat zu Teufel geht, wen interessiert das, den Otto Normalo bestimmt nicht, der regt sich über angebliche Luxussozialempfänger in Miami auf.
Daß dabei Regelungen dem Populismus (Stammtischgelaber) zuliebe erlassen worden sind, 
die den Steuerzahler das zigfache kosten ist dabei völlig wurscht

Die Summen, die hier der Steuerzahler und die Betroffenen sprich Mitarbeiter von Mannnesmann-Arcor 
 bezahlen dürfen, kapiert klein Mäxchen ja nicht, solche Zahlen kann er sich einfach nicht vorstellen.
cp


----------



## Raimund (20 September 2003)

*Angela, die "Rechtspertin"*

 

@cp,

nimm ´s nicht so ernst.

Die Dame ist promovierte Physikerin. Auf Grund ihrer Vita dürfte ihr die Gewaltenteilung im demokratischen Rechtsstaat nicht hinreichend bekannt sein.

Zu ihren Ansichten hier nachsehen:

http://www.goest.de/angela_merkel.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2003)

@raimund 

Zitat Volker Pisper:
http://www.volkerpispers.de/start.php3 
aus seiner  neuesten Show "Bis Neulich"
_Für alle die mein Programm auf 3sat verpaßt haben:
Es ist eine Wiederholung geplant für den 4.11.03 _

"ich zitiere A.M immer wörtlich, eine schlimmere Beleidigung fällt mir nicht ein" 
cp

PS: http://www.polog.de/Pisper.htm


> Es sind dieselben Medien, die von BENZINKRIEG an den Tankstellen
> sprechen, wenn das Benzin 20 Pfennig teurer wird. Unter der
> Überschrift: "Die Terroristen verlassen Afghanistan" zeigt uns die
> Rheinische Post das riesige Bild eines bärtigen, waffentragenden Mannes
> ...


----------



## Raimund (20 September 2003)

*Der Sprücheklopfer*

 
@cp,

aus Gründen der politischen Ausgewogenheit. Anmerkungen zum "Superminister":

http://www.freitag.de/2003/32/03320301.php

Oder das? Vielleicht etwas einseitig(?):

http://www.kommunisten-online.de/blackchanel/woelfchen1.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-22.09.03-002


> *Mannesmann-Prozess: Solidaritätsbekundungen für Chef der Deutschen Bank*
> Im angekündigten Mannesmann-Prozess hat sich Sparkassenpräsident Dietrich Hoppenstedt
> zwar hinter den angeklagten Vorstandssprecher der Deutschen Bank, Josef Ackermann, gestellt.


Das bedarf keines weiteren Kommentars.....(oder doch: eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus) 
cp


----------



## AmiRage (22 September 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-22.09.03-002/´
> 
> 
> > *Mannesmann-Prozess: Solidaritätsbekundungen für Chef der Deutschen Bank*
> ...


(1) Der Link funktioniert so nicht.

(2) Das Zitat ist so ziemlich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Du hättest IMHO ein wenig mehr zitieren können, um das "zwar" im Zitat zu unterfüttern.


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2003)

Auf den Dreh zu kommen, den  Hochstrich am Ende der URL zu entfernen , ist keine Meisterleistung ,
habs mal korrigiert....


----------



## AmiRage (22 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Dreh zu kommen, den  Hochstrich am Ende der URL zu entfernen , ist keine Meisterleistung ,
> habs mal korrigiert....


Gut, dann spar' ich mir demnächst auf soetwas hinzuweisen.


----------

